# leveling my trailer



## bob fullerton (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm new to rv-ing and just bought a fifth wheel that I pull  with a one ton flatbed truck which is a little higher than a pickup truck so my trailer is not quite level when pulling. I've been told that this can be corrected easily by having a shop reverse the springs, but I've been told by others that this will negatively affect the trailers towing. Any advice ?


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 1, 2012)

I would think it would. It would put a lot weight on the rear axle and tires. It is always wise to tow as level as you can, not only for safety but for the ware and tire on the wheels. Good luck


----------



## akjimny (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Bob and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Most trailers come from the factory with the axels mounted on top of the springs (between the spring and the trailer frame.  You can hang the axels below the springs and this will gain you two to four inches in trailer height.

If after hanging the axels below the springs you find you need more rise, you can add steel blocks between the axels and the springs.  You would neen to get longer U-bolts to attach the axels back to the springs.

The only kicker to this is you must make sure the axel to tongue distance is equal after the fix.  Measure from the tip of the axel to the trailer tongue.  If you are fairly handy and not afraid of working with heavy tools, you can do this in your driveway.  If you are unsure, then by all means have it done at an RV or trailer shop.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## bob fullerton (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks

thanks for your advice as it all makes sense. When you're talking distance from axel to tounge ,however, does this apply to a fifth wheel or are you talking tow behind.I finally fot a call back from the company who manufactured the trailer, but they've changed ownership and no longer make trailers, just motor homes. The fellow was real helpful and one point he raised was , if you modified the trailer and later had a wreck would insurance cover things. His thought was that it wouldn't.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 3, 2012)

Bob - That measurment would be from the tip of the axel to the tow point.  For a 5th wheel it would be to the king pin.  For a bumper tow, it would be to the ball socket.  As for the insurance question - I would call my insurance company and tell them why I was having the trailer modified - to make it tow in a level state, and see what they say.  If they are RV-savvy, they shouldn't have any objections.


----------



## bob fullerton (Nov 3, 2012)

think  i'm pretty clear on this now.I've looked at the springs and it seems simple enough to do here myself.You saved me some money. Thanks for your input on this Jim,


----------



## LEN (Nov 4, 2012)

Worst case after the flip on the Axel you wood need an alinement from a pro but again you will save a bunch of $$$.

LEN


----------

